# New from Liverpool, UK



## Karlykorpse (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi, my names Karly  I'm 22 years old and currently have 3 Siberian huskies, but no small furry friends!
I used to have 4 mice and also 7 rats.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

